# Fert charges?



## treeman82 (Dec 16, 2001)

Hey guys, I just put a bid together for a tree care program which is going to include some fertilization. The only fertilizer that is going to be applied is Holy Tone, because the azaleas and other acid loving plants are really hurting. However I am considering putting down some 3-1-1 or something like that for the shade trees on site. I put down for $30 per 50lb bag of fert, plus $50 per man hour to apply the fert. I also put down for $12 per capsule for doing microinjection. How are those numbers looking? I am gonna buy the fert by the pallet, and it goes for I believe $13.00 per bag. I am kind of nervous about going really high on each bag price wise because I don't want to over price this, yet I also don't want to underprice it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 16, 2001)

A number of the big companies that squirt fert plan on $150-200/mhr on liquid fert operations. I know one that goes higer.

12 a cap? are these the Medicap that need a big drill bit? I've done those before and they need too much drilling. Seen the CODIT and never don 'em again.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 17, 2001)

I really don't have the capabilities now for doing liquid apps (no spray rig). I was just going to do some dry apps around the shrubs and small trees. For micro-injection I was planning on using the small capsules (mauget), but that is upon special request. I have a guy who knows how to do that stuff. I am taking an arb class over here and the professor told us that a micro-injecion capsule you can usually charge about 10 dollars or so for. As for the dry apps he said about $65 per man hour, but he didn't say about charging for the fert itself. He was also saying good things about the liquid fert which you inject into the ground, but I just don't have the capabilies for that now as I had said before.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 17, 2001)

It is capitol intensive. Some studies show that there is not much differance between dry broadcast that is watered in and probe injection. The later is just faster. N is very mobile in the soil.

Of orse I am a fan of the broad spectrum stuff, I still dont know why people want to spike the N and not have other nessesary elements readily availible. 

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads...

Maujett is much better then the caps, the drill is smaller and you use less holes.


----------

